# Movie of the Decade: Discussion Board



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

The nominees for _Naruto Forums- Konoha Theatre_ Film of the Decade are:


*Spoiler*: __ 




_
Amelie` 
American Psycho
Battle Royale
Casino Royale
Children of Men
City of God
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
The Dark Knight
The Departed
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Gladiator
The Incredibles
Inglorious Basterds
Iron Man
Juno 
Kill Bill
LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring
LotR: The Two Towers
LotR: The Return of the King
Memento 
Moon
No Country for Old Men
Pan's Labyrinth
The Prestige
Primer 
Shaun of the Dead
Sin City
Spiderman 2
Spirited Away
There Will Be Blood
Up
The Wrestler
_





*Spoiler*: _ ROUND 1_ 




_
*Category 1*

*Spoiler*:  





Amelie` 
Children of Men
The Departed
Inglorious Basterds
LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring
Moon
Primer 
Spirited Away


*Matches*

Amelie`   vs   *Spirited Away*
Children of Men   vs   *The Departed*
*LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring*   vs   Inglorious Basterds
*Moon* vs Primer






*Category 2*

*Spoiler*:  





American Psycho
City of God
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Iron Man
LotR: The Two Towers
No Country for Old Men
Shaun of the Dead
There Will Be Blood

*Matches*

American Psycho   vs   *City of God*
*Iron Man*   vs   Shaun of the Dead
*LotR: The Two Towers *  vs   Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
*No Country for Old Men*  vs   There Will Be Blood




*Category 3*

*Spoiler*:  





Battle Royale
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Gladiator
Juno 
LotR: The Return of the King
Pan's Labyrinth
Sin City
Up

*Matches*

*Battle Royale*   vs   Sin City
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon   vs   *Gladiator*
Juno  vs * Up*
*LotR: The Return of the King*   vs   Pan's Labyrinth




*Category 4*

*Spoiler*:  





Casino Royale
The Dark Knight
The Incredibles
Kill Bill
Memento 
The Prestige
Spiderman 2
The Wrestler

*Matches*

Casino Royale   vs   *The Prestige*
*The Dark Knight*   vs   Memento
Spiderman 2   vs   *The Incredibles*
*Kill Bill *  vs   The Wrestler





_


_


*Spoiler*: ROUND 2 





*Spoiler*: Category 1 




Battle Royale`
vs
*The Departed*

*Gladiator*
vs
Iron Man

LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring
vs
*LotR: The Return of the King*

No Country for Old Men
vs
*Spirited Away*





*Spoiler*: Category 2 




*City of God*
vs
The Dark Knight

The Incredibles
vs
*Kill Bill*

*LotR: The Two Towers*
vs
Moon

The Prestige
vs
*Up*








*Spoiler*:  QUARTER FINALS 




The Departed

vs

*RotK*


*Spirited Away*

vs

Up


*City of God*

vs

Kill Bill


Two Towers

vs

*Gladiator*





*Spoiler*:  SEMI-FINALS 




*Lord of the Rings: Return of the King*

vs

Spirited Away


*City of God*

vs

Gladiator





*Spoiler*: GRAND FINAL 




City of God

vs


The Lord of the Rings: The Return of the King


_

This will be by a regular poll, so anyone may vote in them, but there will be a time limit of 2 days / 48 Hours.  

Ladies and Gentlemen, you are free to discuss.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

Noob title

Casino Royale and Movie of the decade don't go together


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 19, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Noob title
> 
> Casino Royale and Movie of the decade don't go together






Casino Royale is amazing


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

Kill Bill

How did Spider Man 2 even get up there?  In fact, no Marvel movie should even be eligible.


----------



## Ishamael (Dec 19, 2009)

Spiderman 2? Hardly Movie of the Decade material, the first was better and even that wasn't stellar. I would agree with most of the movies up there, good choices.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 19, 2009)

There's so much of them that shouldn't even be in this list:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Casino Royale
Children of Men
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
The Departed
The Incredibles
Iron Man
LotR: The Two Towers
LotR: The Return of the King
No Country for Old Men
The Prestige
Spiderman 2



I sincerely hope these are the first to go. They're too weak compared to the others.

I am now downloading some of these movies, I mean, I'm buying them:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Battle Royale
Juno 
Moon
Pan's Labyrinth
Shaun of the Dead
Spirited Away



Very curious to see why some of you think these are so good.


Only one of my top three movies made the list 
So my top five based on the possibilities:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sin City
Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Kill Bill
Gladiator
Memento


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 19, 2009)

I saw Children of Men(only because of Clive Owen) found it kind of boring but since It's a british film I'll lie and say It was genius


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

No Oldboy? You kidding me?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

You're the only one that voted for it. 

Sorry. But at least your other films made it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

> Battle Royale
> Juno
> Moon
> Pan's Labyrinth
> ...



Other than Juno the rest are good, hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 19, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> *You're the only one that voted for it. *
> 
> Sorry. But at least your other films made it.



You're serious? The ONLY one?

Huh. Interesting.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> You're serious? The ONLY one?
> 
> Huh. Interesting.



Yep. That's how they're selected. To make the cut, a film needs a minumum of two votes. 

Like I said- sorry.


----------



## Butcher (Dec 19, 2009)

How is Iron Man and Spider Man 2 up there?The first Spider Man was good(But it doesn't deserve to be on the list either),Iron Man just sucked,Hulk and Wolverine was better.

Also Spirited Away?Did not enjoy much.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2009)

> How is Iron Man and Spider Man 2 up there?The first Spider Man was good(But it doesn't deserve to be on the list either),*Iron Man just sucked,Hulk and Wolverine was better*



Your argument failed here. Vote next time.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

Hmmm...here's how I'm gonna vote:



> Amelie`vs Spirited Away
> *Children of Men* vs The Departed
> LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring vs *Inglorious Basterds*
> *Moon vs Primer*



I dunno which to vote for, Amelie or Spirited Away. Both are uniquely great films.
I'll try and watch The Departed as soon as possible so I can have a fair vote but for now I'm going with Children of Men.
Don't like LOTR so I'm going with Inglourious Basterds.
And although I haven't seen Primer (Netflix has it on instant watch so I'll watch it soon), Moon was superb for me.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 19, 2009)

Amelie` vs *Spirited Away*
Children of Men vs *The Departed*
*LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring *vs Inglorious Basterds


Moon vs Primer


Never seen either of those two


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Okay; the first 4 matches, for Category 1, have been set up. Remember that the polls will close 2 days after the match was posted. After this, I will post Category 2 (if I don't do this after a day, someone else may put them up) with the same rules. Categories 3 and 4 will probaly be left 'till after Christmas.

Anyway, here are the matches: 



*Amelie` vs Spirited Away*
Music Department

*Children of Men vs The Departed*
Music Department

*Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring vs Inglorious Basterds*
Music Department

*Moon vs Primer*
Music Department


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh, by the way, I won. I got 6 votes. I'm awesome.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 19, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh, by the way, I won. I got 6 votes. I'm awesome.



I only made it 6 votes because I added nother 16 categories and it was going too slow for my liking. 

You wanted 6 votes for the *16* space tournament. And you did'nt get them. So there. You lost. I won. Accept it.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

masamune1 said:


> I only made it 6 votes because I added nother 16 categories and it was going too slow for my liking.
> 
> You wanted 6 votes for the *16* space tournament. And you did'nt get them. So there. You lost. I won. Accept it.




Nope, I wanted 6 votes either way. I got the 6 votes.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

Sabu935 said:


> How is Iron Man and Spider Man 2 up there?The first Spider Man was good(But it doesn't deserve to be on the list either),Iron Man just sucked,Hulk and Wolverine was better.
> 
> Also Spirited Away?Did not enjoy much.





> How is Iron Man and Spider Man 2 up there?The first Spider Man was good(But it doesn't deserve to be on the list either),Iron Man just sucked,Hulk and Wolverine was better.





> *Wolverine was better*



Get out. **


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 19, 2009)

^i guess he enjoyed the fake looking claws and what they did to my beloved gambit. it was alright if you only watch it _once_

why isn't terminator salvation on that list? sure it has it faults but i'll admit i have never seen a better post apocalyptic film. it felt real.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^i guess he enjoyed the fake looking claws and what they did to my beloved gambit.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2009)

Is this a Wolverine anti-wank thread?  I guess I'll explain the 600 word blog I read about how the fake face Charles Xavier ruined the movie.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

I hate that movie. They used a chroma-key background for a forest scene. Really now? :|


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> I hate that movie. They used a chroma-key background for a forest scene. Really now? :|


Wolverine was utter fail


> why isn't terminator salvation on that list? sure it has it faults but i'll admit i have never seen a better post apocalyptic film. it felt real.



The post-apocalyptic scenes were decent, but there was just too much wrong with that movie, it was barely an average movie, forget about Movie of the Decade material.


----------



## illusion (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmm, so it's between New Moon and Optimus Primer huh? Damn, it's a tough one to call.

Seriously, Moon was crazy, the ending was sick. Haven't seen Primer, though.

EDIT: Wow, wrong thread, my fault.


----------



## illusion (Dec 20, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> why isn't terminator salvation on that list? sure it has it faults but i'll admit i have never seen a better post apocalyptic film. it felt real.



Are you serious? Mad Max ring any bells?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2009)

*Amelie *vs Spirited Away

I enjoyed watching both immensely. But there is something magical about Amelie which I can't quite put my thumb on that totally blew me away. Maybe it has something to do with Audrey Tautou? :x


Children of Men vs *The Departed*

A no-brainer for me. Children of Men was incredily boring. The Departed had a nice script and a great cast. Sorry Chee.


*LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring* vs Inglorious Basterds

Inglourious Basterds is one of the movies that I truly love and would've earned my vote if put up against most of the nominees here. But LotR is the perfect movie in my heart and the Fellowship of the Ring is my favourite of the series. 


Moon vs Primer

I haven't seen Primer, so I will abstain from voting on this one. But I like what I saw in Moon.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

> A no-brainer for me. Children of Men was incredily boring. The Departed had a nice script and a great cast. Sorry Chee.



Why you apologizing? You think I'll bash in your head?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Wolverine?  Haha.  Mentioning that movie in this thread amuses me.  I could make an argument that Elektra was a better movie if I felt like taking on a challenge.  Another time perhaps.

Yasha, I'm actually surprised to see Children of Men get this much support.  It wasn't a big financial success. The critics didn't particularly like it.  I'm not sure anyone else besides me in the state of Oklahoma has even seen the movie.  

I thought it was decent, but movie of the decade?  You would really have to love Clive Owen to believe it's that good.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2009)

I wasn't apologizing. I feel sorry for your taste.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

I liked it, but I don't think it will win (won't even win this round) but it is still a good film. I thought it was interesting and one of Clive Owen's best films. One of the best sci-fis of this decade, that's for sure.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2009)

Kll Bill ain't even gonna make it out of its Bracket


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Depends on who its up against.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Wolverine?  Haha.  Mentioning that movie in this thread amuses me.  I could make an argument that Elektra was a better movie if I felt like taking on a challenge.  Another time perhaps.
> 
> Yasha, I'm actually surprised to see Children of Men get this much support.  It wasn't a big financial success. The critics didn't particularly like it.  I'm not sure anyone else besides me in the state of Oklahoma has even seen the movie.
> 
> I thought it was decent, but movie of the decade?  You would really have to love Clive Owen to believe it's that good.



A movie doesn't need financial success to be good.  And I loved it not for Clive Owen's efforts, but for the movie in general.

STEADYFUCKINCAM!  For like... how long?  Someone back me up.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2009)

its in the same braket as Memento and TDK its not surviving tis a shame


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 20, 2009)

Terminator Salvation was, as pointed out, too average, especially when compared to its predecessors.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 20, 2009)

If anybody's interested, I've arranged the matches for Category 2. They will be put up sometime tommorow. Category 3 will be up after Christmas, but I might arrange the matches before that.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

Taleran said:


> its in the same braket as Memento and TDK its not surviving tis a shame



Oh, its gonna get raped then. Voting for Memento all the way.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

> Wolverine? Haha. Mentioning that movie in this thread amuses me. I could make an argument that Elektra was a better movie if I felt like taking on a challenge. Another time perhaps.



Oh shit I wanna see this

The Departed was a better movie than Children of Men, but having watched Infernal Affairs plenty of times before it didn't hit me in the same way it should hav. I saw most of the stuff coming and it lacked the punch it should have had.

Children of men has some great scenes, it was intriguing and just caught my attention. More so than Departed, Leo did a great job there tho.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 20, 2009)

Watched _Children of Men_ last night, and _Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind_ a few hours ago based on this thread. I have nothing but time this winter break so since I loved those two films recommend some others on the list or not worth watching.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

Watch City of God, Moon, The Departed, Host, Pan's Labyrinth, Mystic River, Mulholland Drive, No Country for Old Men and Wall E.


----------



## Noda. B (Dec 20, 2009)

Spirited Away and Pan's Labyrinth are pretty much my top 2 favourite movies. Can't wait to see how far they'll go.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Watch City of God, Moon, The Departed, Host, Pan's Labyrinth, Mystic River, Mulholland Drive, No Country for Old Men and Wall E.



I'll check out the uncrossed ones.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> Watch City of God, Moon, The Departed, Host, Pan's Labyrinth, *Mystic River*, Mulholland Drive, No Country for Old Men and Wall E.


Don't get me wrong.  The story is decent.  The acting is great.  But I can't sit through that movie again.  It was sooooo dull.  Painstakingly so.

Mulholland Drive is one of the decade's most underrated.  Critics enjoyed it.  But good luck finding someone IRL to discuss it with.  I have mentioned it a few times and the closest I came to finding someone that had actually seen it was when a buddy started to describe Mulholland Falls.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 20, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Mulholland Drive is one of the decade's most underrated.  Critics enjoyed it.  But good luck finding someone IRL to discuss it with.  I have mentioned it a few times and the closest I came to finding someone that had actually seen it was when a buddy started to describe Mulholland Falls.



well, as with anything David Lynch does, it is largely a film for film lovers. It's not a casual movie. And honestly, I think that's _Mulholland Drive_'s short coming, it really goes out of its way to not appeal to a vast crowd of people. That being said, I fucking love it.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2009)

Yasha said:


> *Amelie *vs Spirited Away
> 
> I enjoyed watching both immensely. But there is something magical about Amelie which I can't quite put my thumb on that totally blew me away. Maybe it has something to do with Audrey Tautou? :x
> 
> ...



All the wrong choices


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Dec 20, 2009)

What does it mean for a movie to be the "Movie of the Decade"? I know there were more then  few great movies, but I don't think one can single out the best. Do you mean which movie defines the 00's as en era or something?


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

MidnightToker426 said:


> What does it mean for a movie to be the "Movie of the Decade"? I know there were more then  few great movies, but I don't think one can single out the best. Do you mean which movie defines the 00's as en era or something?



We're all choosing on the best one, I think its absurd though. There were too many great movies this decade to single it all down to one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2009)

Chee said:


> There were too many great movies *this decade* to single it all down to one.


It has nothing to do with this particular decade.  I actually think this was a weak decade movie wise.  Comic books, sequels, and television shows.  That is where most of the ideas for this decade came from.

It's hard in ANY decade to choose 1 movie.  We can't even agree on the Oscar for Best Picture ever... so why the fuck would we be able to do this?

That being said... if LOTR wins, then this decade is even worse than I thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

This decade has given us alot of great movies, the quality and quantity was high but Im not sure we got a single movie that defined this whole decade. 


> Don't get me wrong. The story is decent. The acting is great. But I can't sit through that movie again. It was sooooo dull. Painstakingly so.



I liked Mystic River but even I've only watched it once, its dark and at times dull but you know its good. I forgot to mention Insomnia was decent too.


> That being said... if LOTR wins, then this decade is even worse than I thought.



Critics regard Return of the King as the greatest film of the decade, they couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 20, 2009)

Ennoea said:


> This decade has given us alot of great movies, the quality and quantity was high but Im not sure we got a single movie that defined this whole decade.



But that's true of any decade.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol I was about to say 90's was weak until I saw this list:

Magnolia 
English Patient 
Boogie Nights
American Beauty
Forest Gump
Shawshank Redemption
Schindler's List
The Usual Suspects
Ternimator 2
Goodfellas
Braveheart
Silence of the Lambs
Saving Private Ryan
Pulp Fiction
Seven
Fight Club
The Big Lebowski
The Matrix
The Sixth Sense
Interview with a Vampire

This decade might just be too weak


----------



## Mider T (Dec 20, 2009)

Everyone knows it takes 2 decades to create a movie about a particular timeframe and be nostalgic about it.  Grease was made in the 70s about life in the 50s, Dirty Dancing in the 80s about life in the 60s.  Happy Days is a show but it defines the trope.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 21, 2009)

I didn't understand _Mulholland Drive_. 

So I didn't like it...


----------



## Vanity (Dec 21, 2009)

Easily the LOTR trilogy for me. It's so epic.

There were of course many other great movies of the decade also.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 21, 2009)

And the winners are:

_Amelie`   vs   *Spirited Away*

Children of Men   vs   *The Departed*

*LotR: The Fellowship of the Ring*   vs   Inglorious Basterds

*Moon* vs Primer_


Category 2 wil be up momentarily.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 22, 2009)

It should be illegal to vote if you haven't seen both films. Which is clearly the reason why Spirited Away won against Amelie.


----------



## Agony (Dec 22, 2009)

why isnt saw 6 inside?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Agony said:


> why isnt saw 6 inside?



Because it only got 1 nomination.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2009)

So... is Gladiator going to be matched up with Juno?

I've never seen Gladiator, but I'm going to vote for it... just because I know voting for Juno would be a joke.


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd be voting for Juno. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 22, 2009)

excellence153 said:


> So... is Gladiator going to be matched up with Juno?
> 
> I've never seen Gladiator, but I'm going to vote for it... just because I know voting for Juno would be a joke.



Why? Juno is witty and awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 22, 2009)

Moon beat Primer?


----------



## Chee (Dec 22, 2009)

Yup, by one vote. That one was a close race.


----------



## Mikaveli (Dec 22, 2009)

I haven't seen Moon or Primer yet. Need to check them out.


----------



## excellence153 (Dec 22, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Why? Juno is witty and awesome.



The first two or three times.

Then it just wears on me.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bumping up the page for future relevance.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 23, 2009)

So I saw Juno on these recommendations.
The best thing about it was the soundtrack, the rest was mediocre. An okay chickflick.

Then I saw Battle Royale. It wasn't even mediocre. Characters were very stupid (granted, they're children) and irritating. The story didn't make much sense either. It was obvious the world went to sh*t because of the adults, not because of the children. If kids aren't doing what you want them to be doing, it's because YOU failed as an adult in raising them properly. Learn to take responsibility. All in all, I feel the same about this movie than about Saw. It has some limited level of originality, some nice bloody deaths, but nothing more. How this got nominated for best movie of the decade is beyond me.

On to watch more of these recommended movies!


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

As much as I love Battle Royale I don't think its the best of the decade, but I can see why people nominated it, its a cult classic. And the story was set in an alternate timeline but the story is pretty straightforward.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

People are actually considering voting for Juno over *Gladiator*


wow


----------



## Chee (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't seen Gladiator. 

Bad, I know.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 23, 2009)

> People are actually considering voting for Juno over Gladiator



Welcome to Naruto Forum


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 23, 2009)

Gladitor has fucking Joaquin Phoenix in it. He fucking rocks!


----------



## Yasha (Dec 23, 2009)

Taleran said:


> People are actually considering voting for Juno over *Gladiator*
> 
> 
> wow




I fell asleep barely one hour into Gladiator. Never bother to watch it again.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 23, 2009)

Your lack of an attention span does not a bad movie make


----------



## Lamb (Dec 23, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Gladitor has fucking Joaquin Phoenix in it. He fucking rocks!



Except, he's like horrible in that movie and stuff.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Results- Category 2. Winners are *Bolded*. 



_American Psycho   vs   *City of God*
*Iron Man*   vs   Shaun of the Dead
*LotR: The Two Towers *  vs   Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
*No Country for Old Men*  vs   There Will Be Blood_


As I said before, the next category will nt be up until after Christmas, though I might arrange the matches before that. Round 1 should be finished early next week.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Category 3: Matches_ 




_*

Battle Royale   vs   Sin City
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon   vs   Gladiator
Juno  vs  Up
LotR: The Return of the King   vs   Pan's Labyrinth*_


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2009)

Battle Royale vs *Sin City
*
Battle Royale is pretty overrated. That Yellow Bastard is awesome!


Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon vs Gladiator

Both are not MotD material. I refuse to vote. 


*Juno* vs Up

I choose Juno, but seeing that Up's insanely popular among the younger people I think Juno will get curbstomped in this one.


*LotR: The Return of the King* vs Pan's Labyrinth

Return of the King is _obviously_ the better film, _by far_.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 24, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Why? Juno is witty and awesome.



It's just another mediocre chickflick.

I can't beleive it was nominated in the first place, it's as bad as Spiderman 2 getting nominated.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2009)

I disagree with you calling it a chick flick. I know for a fact that it appeals to a lot of male audience. If you look at  statistics, there are about 4 times as many male as female who rated it, and the average rating given by male is 7.9/10, which is very high because there are only 229 films of all time that got 8.0 or more on imdb.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2009)

Battle Royale vs Sin City (neither deserve to be in this tournament)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon vs* Gladiator
*
Juno vs Up (don't care)

*LotR: The Return of the King* vs Pan's Labyrinth


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 24, 2009)

Yasha said:


> I disagree with you calling it a chick flick. I know for a fact that it appeals to a lot of male audience. If you look at  statistics, there are about 4 times as many male as female who rated it, and the average rating given by male is 7.9/10, which is very high because there are only 229 films of all time that got 8.0 or more on imdb.



Well, fair enough, I stand corrected.

It's still mediocre.

Battle Royale vs Sin City

Two overrated movies. Neither should be here. Don't give a crap to be honest.

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon vs *Gladiator*

Juno vs *Up*

LotR: The Return of the King vs *Pan's Labyrinth *


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 24, 2009)

*Battle Royale* vs Sin City

Sin City didn't leave much of an impression on me. Both are fine, not really MotD material.

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon vs *Gladiator*

Both were incredibly influential but Crouching Tiger is still seriously overrated. Gladiator is an epic movie.

Juno vs *Up*

Blah Blah blah Juno, use a condom next time smartass. UP, the first ten minutes alone beat Juno.

LotR: The Return of the King vs *Pan's Labyrinth*

Undecided. Leaning towards Pan because I thought it was much more intriguing. Minus the end.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 24, 2009)

For me this are the 3 top movies.
First two are tied:
Avatar
Lord of the rings
Pans Labirynth


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 26, 2009)

And Category 3 is up.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2009)

Spiderman 2 got in? If people wanted to have one Marvel movie in there, why not Iron Man, which is tons better?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> Spiderman 2 got in? If people wanted to have one Marvel movie in there, why not Iron Man, which is tons better?



_Iron Man_ is in there too.


----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh, shit, so it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Hero should have won instead of Crouching Tiger, better movie and much better acted and visual appeal. It might have put up a good fight against Gladiator.


----------



## Felt (Dec 26, 2009)

I am very pleased Battle Royale made (at least) the first round.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

The Incredibles  is the best film of our time


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

This batch of films kinda suck.

Was The Incredibles nominated?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

Chee said:


> This batch of films kinda suck.
> 
> Was The Incredibles nominated?



Sadly not


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Pft. That sucks.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 26, 2009)

Finding Nemo and Monsters Inc weren't nominated either


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

Le gasp. 

That's a crime.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Dec 26, 2009)

specially Finding Nemo


----------



## Rice Queen (Dec 26, 2009)

Finding Nemo is really beautiful, Monsters Inc has the ending tho.


----------



## Chee (Dec 26, 2009)

I like them both.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2009)

Animation wise.  I thought Wall-E was pretty good.  Didn't like the humans in the film, but that's a minor gripe.


----------



## Roy (Dec 27, 2009)

How the fuck did Finding Nemo not find its way into this competition?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> This batch of films kinda suck.
> 
> Was The Incredibles nominated?





Mrs Alan B'Stard said:


> Sadly not





Chee said:


> Pft. That sucks.



Yes it was. It's in Category 4.

*EDIT-* See?

*Matches



Casino Royale vs The Prestige
The Dark Knight vs Memento
Spiderman 2 vs The Incredibles
Kill Bill vs The Wrestler*


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Chee said:


> Oh, its gonna get raped then.* Voting for Memento all the way*.



(looks at matches)



> *The Dark Knight vs Memento
> *


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

masamune1 you're evil.

Memento all the way


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

My choices:
The Prestige
Memento
The Incredibles
The Wrestler 

Cruel, Masa, cruel. TDK is gonna curbstomp Memento and Memento is the superior film. I don't think these are randomized. 

But very cool, very very cool. All three of Nolan's films that were nominated in the same category.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 27, 2009)

Yet those bloody LotR movies were in different categories


----------



## Chee (Dec 27, 2009)

Its like Masa planned for all of the LOTR movies to survive but all of Nolan's films pitted against each other.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 28, 2009)

Where the fuck is District 9, Star Trek (2009), and Avatar?

This thread fails, sorry.


----------



## Chee (Dec 28, 2009)

They weren't nominated. We were allowed 3 choices and none of those were worthy enough to get mentioned.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> They weren't nominated. We were allowed 3 choices and none of those were worthy enough to get mentioned.



Star Trek would have been a better nomination than Spiderman 2...


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2009)

Masa, do you hate Christopher Nolan?


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

I assure you these films were randomly assigned to their categories. That three Nolan films ended up in Category 4 is a coincidence. In fact, I did'nt even realise until Chee brought it up.


----------



## Prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

It depends on the person.

For me, it would be.. Inglorious Basterds, The Dark Knight, Gladiator, The Fellowship of the Ring and maybe The Departed. 

I've enjoyed reading American Psycho, although Christian Bale's performance of Patrick Bateman was almost perfect, the movie was nothing special, really.

As for the Spider man movie, it's almost the the same thing, it's not a bad movie, but well, it's not as good as it could be.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 28, 2009)

_*Category 3: Results*

*Battle Royale*   vs   Sin City
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon   vs   *Gladiator*
Juno  vs * Up*
*LotR: The Return of the King*   vs   Pan's Labyrinth_


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 29, 2009)

Loved Sin City.Best movie ever IMO.


----------



## Chee (Dec 29, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Loved Sin City.Best movie ever IMO.



Oh dear god....you have to be joking.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 29, 2009)

Goku1003 said:


> Loved Sin City.Best movie ever IMO.


Fact.  The Spirit was the best movie ever.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 30, 2009)

Since it is gonna loose, send off


----------



## abstract (Dec 30, 2009)

WOW.  Lord of the Rings beat Inglorious Basterds?  That's fucking retarded. 


Anyways my top 3 are 

Inglorious Basterds 
The Departed
No Country for Old Men


honerable mention: Children of Men


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 30, 2009)

There is no film left for me to vote for, sure there are films there that I like but by no margin are they films of the decade. 

What baffles me the most is the fact that The Departed made it onto the short list and past the first round, whereas Infernal Affairs is nowhere to be seen. The Departed basically stripped away all of the subtlety of Infernal Affairs. They ported over the most dramatic scenes without caring for the tension building that had gone on throughout the whole film. Never mind the amazing cinematography Infernal Affairs has to offer. Not that The Departed isn't a good film, it just isn't as good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 30, 2009)

abstract said:


> WOW.  Lord of the Rings beat Inglorious Basterds?  That's fucking retarded.
> 
> 
> Anyways my top 3 are
> ...


I've been wanting to see Inglorious Basterds ever since it came out


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 30, 2009)

it's a great movie Inglorious Basterds but not the best of the decade imo.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 30, 2009)

This competition is becoming a joke:



Banhammer said:


> Something about the hulk's madness, the two-face's fall from grace, and the dark knight really have me going better than a movie I didn't see.
> Going for DK





MartialHorror said:


> Dark Knight, only because I havent seen Momento and it seems like everyone is swinging thataway.





excellence153 said:


> I hate voting for TDK... but I am anyway simply because I haven't seen Memento.





ane said:


> I haven't watched The Wrestler, so Kill Bill





Hollie said:


> Not seen the wrestler, so Kill Bill takes my vote.





Mider T said:


> Voted Casino Royale because I haven't seen the Prestige, but judging by the polls I guess I have to.





excellence153 said:


> Having not seen Pan's Labyrinth makes this vote all the more easy for me.





Chee said:


> I haven't seen Eternal Sunshine, but I'm voting for it. Two Towers was boring.





excellence153 said:


> Apparently City of God is amazing, but I haven't seen it, so American Psycho for me.





Shark Skin said:


> I voted for City of God. Probably one of, if not, my favorite films in the past decade. But I haven't seen American Psycho In fact I've seen just one film of most of the matchups there are





excellence153 said:


> Never saw Amelié, unfortunately.  So Spirited Away it is.





Hyouma said:


> Amelie all the way. I haven't seen Spirited Away yet, but come on, Amelie Poulain is sooo cute, don't think an anime can top that.





Chee said:


> I should've watched The Departed before voting, but I don't think that would've changed my opinion on voting for Children of Men.



You should put DO NOT VOTE UNLESS YOU HAVE SEEN BOTH FILMS in all threads from now on.


----------



## masamune1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Unenforceable.


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 30, 2009)

I know it is. That doesn't mean you can't tell people not to be morons.


----------



## Hyouma (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sorry Grrblt I didn't vote in the other polls where I didn't see the movies, but for this particular case I HAD to vote, 'cuz it's Amelie Poulain, the girl of my dreams. 

I've caught up with all other movies that were nominated and that I hadn't seen yet. Spirited Away is the last one I'm going to watch right now, before voting in the new round. 

Hope everyone is following my example.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 30, 2009)

Its silly but you can't expect people not to vote for their favourite movie just because they haven't seen the other one.


----------



## Chee (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm still gonna vote Grrblt.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 30, 2009)

Yasha said:


> Moon vs Primer
> 
> I haven't seen Primer, so I will abstain from voting on this one. But I like what I saw in Moon.




 /Holier than thou

I bet at least half the people who voted for Spirited Away had never seen Amelie.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

It wasn't even nominated, but any love for Kung Fu Hustle in here?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

Requiem for a Dream.  Donnie Darko.  Why weren't these movies in the competition?

Casino Royale, three LOTR films, and three animated movies made it but not them?  What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 1, 2010)

> Requiem for a Dream. Donnie Darko. Why weren't these movies in the competition?



Because only one person chose Donnie Darko, we only had like 3 votes so we had to be selective

Im still surprised Spiderman 2 made it.


----------



## Chee (Jan 1, 2010)

Which is why I think choosing one film out a decade is bologna.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2010)

Bologna*...I like it.  I think have a film festival every year.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2010)

Mider, you need to start trolling these voting threads with Kayne West images.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2010)

This tournament is a cool idea, but it could have been done better. Going with the "poll" option is never the best way to do these things.

The only real problem I have with this is that people who vote for 1 movie despite not seeing the other. That's just so bias toward movies that are popular commercially. I mean c'mon, the incredibles qualified much less made it to round 2.

Hope I don't come off as an elitist. I like all genre's and shit, just saying it's messed up that someone would vote for a movie just because they haven't bothered to check out the other one . Especially in these days when you can just download a movie on the spot.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 2, 2010)

^While I do agree, you can argue that it's also a strength of the movie to make people go watch it/buy it. That and marketing ofcourse.


----------



## Sen (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome idea 

I will start voting, sad that I already missed some of the rounds


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> This tournament is a cool idea, but it could have been done better. Going with the "poll" option is never the best way to do these things.
> 
> The only real problem I have with this is that people who vote for 1 movie despite not seeing the other. That's just so bias toward movies that are popular commercially. I mean c'mon, the incredibles qualified much less made it to round 2.
> 
> Hope I don't come off as an elitist. I like all genre's and shit, just saying it's messed up that someone would vote for a movie just because they haven't bothered to check out the other one . Especially in these days when you can just download a movie on the spot.



Okay.....

So, how would _*you*_ have done it then?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 2, 2010)

Public polls is the only thing I ask for.


----------



## Chee (Jan 3, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Okay.....
> 
> So, how would _*you*_ have done it then?



I would've never done it in the first place. 

Choosing one film from one year is hard, but ten? No way can you choose one movie out of ten years.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

This voting lacks Old Boy


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

Incidentally, if no one plans to do a TV drama show version of this, I will.

(By TV drama I mean things like Deadwood, The Wire Or Rome. Also includes Ugly Betty and My Name is Earl. But nothing with a laugh track, no documentaries or quizzes or current event shows

Or web originals).


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> This voting lacks Old Boy



Don't blame me; the people made the nominations.


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

no American History X or Léon?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 3, 2010)

American History X came out in 1998

Leon came out in 1994

: /


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> American History X came out in 1998
> 
> Leon came out in 1994
> 
> : /



oh only 2000s movies?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 3, 2010)

Medusa said:


> oh only 2000s movies?



Movie of the Decade


----------



## Medusa (Jan 3, 2010)

oh I dont know what Decade means now I get it


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 3, 2010)

What was the movie of the previous decade? Was NF around back then? Maybe we should have a 90's tournament


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

I thought of that, but it might be better to do leave it a little while, a few months at least. 

At least, *I* am not going to be setting it up anytime soon. If I get round to it, it will be after a little break. 

And no, NF was'nt around. I think it started in 2004.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 3, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Okay.....
> 
> So, how would _*you*_ have done it then?



Why did you put you in bold .

I would have merely put a disclaimer asking those to vote in matches assuming you've seen both of the films. It makes little sense to vote against a film just because one is ignorant. 

I also wouldn't use a forum poll. I would have at least made the polls public.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Why did you put you in bold .



To emphasise that I'm the one doing all the hard work around here.



> I would have merely put a disclaimer asking those to vote in matches assuming you've seen both of the films. It makes little sense to vote against a film just because one is ignorant.
> 
> I also wouldn't use a forum poll. I would have at least made the polls public.



I doubt either of those measures will have any effect. And a forum poll is the most straightforward method.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 3, 2010)

There. You all have your darned public polls. See what little difference it makes, and humbug to you all!


----------



## Maris (Jan 4, 2010)

Been meaning to ask since I only knew about this when everything was already decided, but did anyone nominate ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 4, 2010)

Right now I think either City of God or Spirited Away will win this thing.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

Maris said:


> Been meaning to ask since I only knew about this when everything was already decided, but did anyone nominate ?



I did, at first, but I changed it because I knew no one else would nominate it.


----------



## Maris (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah Chee, thinking about it you're prolly right... but... baww, a shame really.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

Yea, it was a great film.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 4, 2010)

Did Downfall even get nominated?


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

Nope, I don't think so.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 4, 2010)

People only like the Hitler lulz, noone's seen the movie.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 4, 2010)

I had a thought... although it's way too late, the way this voting was done was pretty cheap.

We could've had a massive list and voted American Idol style.  Lowest votes gets the boot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm looking at some of the movie of the decade contenders that are still alive.  How sad is it that it looks like I will be supporting Spirited Away as the movie of the decade?


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)

This is looking like its going to be a very depressing final round


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

What happened to all the good movies? All I see is shitty vs threads.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 5, 2010)

Spirited Away is my movie of the decade 

And City of God is great


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, these are the final four. I'll put them up later (it's 2:30 AM right now), so just stare and ponder while you wait. 



_Lord of the Rings: Return of the King vs Spirited Away

City of God vs Gladiator_


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the war begin, lets see how far Spirited away can go against Return of the King.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2010)

Return of the King vs City of God for the Final!


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 5, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Lord of the Rings: Return of the King vs Spirited Away


 How cruelly the fates do twist.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 5, 2010)

One Ring to rule them all.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jan 5, 2010)

Yasha said:


> One Ring to rule them all.


That may be what I'll have to do and view it as a victory for all three LotR films.  But it's Miyazaki...


----------



## Taleran (Jan 5, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Return of the King vs City of God for the Final!



I think you mean Gladiator


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2010)

And they`re up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 6, 2010)

To peeps who say the best movie will not be chosen:

This format CANNOT do anything but find what NF think was the best movie of the decade.

Everyone gets to vote in every poll and they one they like best will always win


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2010)

Damn you, NF. You've failed me once again.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

The last four choices aren't bad, they're all good movies and regarded by many as some of the best. CoG made it and that alone makes NF win.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 6, 2010)

I voted for Return of the King.  Suck it, weeaboos.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 6, 2010)

Hoping for a Lotr vs Gladiator final. Two most epic movies of the decade.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> People only like the Hitler lulz, noone's seen the movie.



I saw it. Was a great film. Many powerful performances..


I had a thought... Shouldn't movie of the decade be made at the end of 2010?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 6, 2010)

A decade is a timeframe, its not 1-10, its just ten years in a certain period of time.


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2010)

yes, but isn't this just 99-09?

seems like _the_ decade should be 00-10


----------



## Chee (Jan 6, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> seems like _the_ decade should be 00-10



That's eleven years.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jan 6, 2010)

City of God will win pek


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 6, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> yes, but isn't this just 99-09?
> 
> seems like _the_ decade should be 00-10



It's 1st January 2000- 31st December 2009 (officially- the polls actually started before Christmas). A proper full decade would be 1st January 2010, so call me a liar for a single day.


----------



## Hyouma (Jan 7, 2010)

Just a suggestion masamune: maybe you could keep the final poll open for a bit longer than 2 days? The more votes the final gets, the better imo.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Well, I did that with the last movie tournament I did, so sure why not.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 8, 2010)

_City of God_ vs _Lord of the Rings_ is our grand finale`.

Which will win?


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 8, 2010)

City of God will beat Aragon and his band of whiners


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2010)

One has God in its name, another has Lord. I sense some cosmic divine intervention conspiracy.


----------



## masamune1 (Jan 11, 2010)

_The day may come, when Lord of the Rings will face a challenger that will see it left in the dust;

But it is not this day!_

_LotR_ is the winner! All hail the Return-ing King!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 11, 2010)

The Lord of the Rings? Eh.


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Foohey             .


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Missed most of the voting 

Kind of surprising but then again that movie was pretty awesome and won a lot of awards too.  Surprised The Dark Knight or Transformers didn't really win though, those seemed so huge.


----------



## Chee (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh gawd, don't compare TDK with Transformers.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

Transformers?

I know NF has shit taste but it's not that bad


----------



## Sen (Jan 11, 2010)

Everyone seemed to love it, or at least most people I know irl, I suppose different places in the world have different opinions  I actually haven't seen Transformers or the 2nd one, but I wanted to


----------



## LayZ (Jan 11, 2010)

Every single one of The Lord of the Ring movies put me to sleep during 1st viewing.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 11, 2010)

You need _ginseng_.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 12, 2010)

Avatar or the lord of the rings.

One of those two altought avatar seems like it did more impact and more significant changes on the industry.
Beside's weta did the special effects for avatar, and they where pretty much responsible for the lotr stuff.

When I make movies Ill be sticking to weta.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 12, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> Avatar or the lord of the rings.
> 
> One of those two altought *avatar seems like it did more impact and more significant changes on the industry*.
> Beside's weta did the special effects for avatar, and they where pretty much responsible for the lotr stuff.
> ...



 i'd really like to have some of whatever it is that your smoking


----------

